# all our members



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

ok guys lets have every one add their pic and stats to this one thread so we all can see who's who!!and none of this i want to look better first  and can we get this stickyed please.also lets not have a load of replys please,just simply post your pics and stats :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

:evil:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Mark im 27 nearly 6 foot 2 well all but 1/2inch weighing in at 260lbs at time of pic


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You would get more pics if you set a 12 week deadline. It gives people a goal to get into good enough shape to post pics in a 12 week timeframe. Personally I'm a whale from dbol right now so mine will be up in 6 weeks when I drop some water


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

38 years old 5"8 and 3/4"(lets call it 5"9 :wink: )

11 stone 6lb








(cold and not pumped)








(after back day)








(after chest day)










(hosted by tinypics if you can beleive that)


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is me after ive been boxing, not bothering to do proper poses as i dont consider myself a body builder anymore (though i can still lift quite alot,) and am not proud of my body proportions in that sense , i go once a week to the gym and just box and run now , but i still like to hang around the site for nutrition advice and things so here is how i look.

5"10 12 stone.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

The ladies will like that poom (and maybe cal), you're in excellent shape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

well andy wheres your pic???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh i do andy :wink: ,but shhhhhssshhhhhhhh-i`m shy :twisted:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

poom is my best mate from home, we have trained together since we were 16. hes 12 stone but still rivals me in terms of lifts... a truly strong weight to power ratio, and he only trains once a week for weights and likes doughnuts ! genetics bastard


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

well i guess this post was yet another waste of time as most of u have not bothered to partisipate???why ant i surprizzed?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> well i guess this post was yet another waste of time as most of u have not bothered to partisipate???why ant i surprizzed?


who are you starting an argument with now for no reason?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

no nick i did this thread so ppl can se who they maybe gettin addvice of but seems most the guys dont want to post thier pics for what ever reason,,,,now chill cos im not in the mood for any more snide coments of young boys


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Poom you look like Kenzie from Blazing Squad, get down to London your bound to get the leg over a page 3 bird!

Wish I looked like you at your age, we any age really.....


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Ask him nicely Doug and you may be in with a chance.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats actually a good point I can't believe I never noticed that when I met you


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

lol 

thx for nice comments everyone pls check out my new website

http://www.kenzie.co.uk/

god ive been said to look like quite a few people but this is def the worst one


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry mate you really do though


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Paul is super anti the blazin squad


----------



## musclefreaks1466867927 (Apr 6, 2006)

well thought I'd update mine as its been a real long time!

I'm now just over 19 stones and still looking for around another 6 stones !


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

musclefreaks said:


> well thought I'd update mine as its been a real long time!
> 
> I'm now just over 19 stones and still looking for around another 6 stones !


f**king 25 stone???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol he always used to think big...

fcuking awful pic i posted up!

but unlike the many i leave them up hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

musclefreaks said:


> well thought I'd update mine as its been a real long time!
> 
> I'm now just over 19 stones and still looking for around another 6 stones !


u got a picture then mate?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol its a bit of tounge in cheek post m8 just letting us know hes still around

. as cal says he always thought big


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> lol he always used to think big...
> 
> fcuking awful pic i posted up!
> 
> but unlike the many i leave them up hahahahaha


you was young and recless in them days cal lol


----------

